# Breeder recommendations please



## Kibby2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi

We have decided to get a Cockapoo puppy and have been reading up on the sort of things to look out for in a breeder.

Can anyone recommend any breeders they have used. We are based in the north east of England but there doesn't seem to be many breeders in the area so would be prepared to travel further afield, within reason.

Thanks


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Kibby2 said:


> Hi
> 
> We have decided to get a Cockapoo puppy and have been reading up on the sort of things to look out for in a breeder.
> 
> ...


This breeder may be too far away for you but you can look at her website www.hollymow.com we had 2 of our dogs from her and a few others on this forum have had dogs from her. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Kibby2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Cockerpoo61

Thanks for the info, I'll take a look.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

OMG just looked at Victorias site ....I love Sable roan cockers and then to see a Sable a Roan Cockapoo...... Heaven ..... Gail you need one of those to make your pack well and truely complete xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> OMG just looked at Victorias site ....I love Sable roan cockers and then to see a Sable a Roan Cockapoo...... Heaven ..... Gail you need one of those to make your pack well and truely complete xx


Yeh.. I looked at this website and nearly died! Pictures of cockapoos are dangerous!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I love sable roans...cockers...they themselves are fairly rare without then having cockapoos. I nearly gave up when I was looking for Mable and toyed with a sable roan cocker.....ooooooo in my dreams xxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Kibby2,for hijacking your thread but I'm having a funny turn xxx


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> OMG just looked at Victorias site ....I love Sable roan cockers and then to see a Sable a Roan Cockapoo...... Heaven ..... Gail you need one of those to make your pack well and truely complete xx


We saw those pups when they were a few days old, Omg how we had to stop ourselves from adding another colour to our collection, they are beautiful and the first of this colouring for Victoria, lucky lady.

Also, what did you think of the Website. Our 14 year old son created it for Victoria something he has been wanting to do for ages and then she gave him the chance. We are quite proud of him but then we would be. Also it was a chance to go and cuddle Victoria's dogs and puppies


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oooh I want one!!! Tilly has been telling me how much she loved playing with all of your lot in the summer, Gail - maybe she needs an olllerton brother or sister!

The website is fab, very professional! Is Katie in some of the pics? Xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great job, good lad..... They're so clever aren't they? I spotted your two  .....oh Gail how could you have left empty handed...... Dreaming, dreaming, dreaming


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That was a three tissue website and that is very high praise indeed!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lottie, yes you should get an Ollerton Poo. Yes and your right Katie is in some of the pics.
Thanks for the positive feedback on the website i will pass it on to our son.

None of us know how we could have come away empty handed, maybe we should make another visit


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What colour was the dad Gail ??? and what was the mix of the litter? Xx


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am not too sure, i get very confused with all the different colours. Have a look at the Website now, in the Gallery, my son has just added a new pic. See the bundle of newborns, we took that pic the other week of the most amazing colour Cockerpoo's. Think there were 10 pups with the most amazing different colours, with shades of red... No,no i don't want one. There is one little pup in there that at a week old had the most fabulous curls.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> We saw those pups when they were a few days old, Omg how we had to stop ourselves from adding another colour to our collection, they are beautiful and the first of this colouring for Victoria, lucky lady.
> 
> Also, what did you think of the Website. Our 14 year old son created it for Victoria something he has been wanting to do for ages and then she gave him the chance. We are quite proud of him but then we would be. Also it was a chance to go and cuddle Victoria's dogs and puppies


Great site and created by a very talented 14 year old   Well done that fella .. yes you should be very proud of him


----------

